# Time travel



## MacArther (Mar 13, 2006)

If you could go back in time to influence something in World War Two, what whould you bring with you? What battle(s) would you fight in? Why?
Personally, I'd take the A-10 and put some hurting on the Germans in the Battle of the Bulge or in Africa.

PS I know that this seems unrealistic, but humor me, ok?


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 13, 2006)

ok, an A10 with the 5th AF going strafing at Rabaul or Truk


----------



## MacArther (Mar 13, 2006)

I know, give the Brits the Challenger 2 tank to use in Europe or North Africa. Just be sure to destroy anything that might look like it could be captured. Also, use the A10 for dog-fighting; who needs six .50 cals when you have one 30mm vulcan? Last one, take some old 17 pounder guns and give 'em to all the allies on the Western front, starting in North Africa (early on even). From there, up gun so that the Germans can't knock out 25+ vehicles for every Tiger or Panther, and thus the Allies don't have to rely *too much* on overwhelming numbers.


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2006)

A nuclear sub to stop the German U boats in their tracks or a USN carrier complete with Air Wing to stop practically anything in their tracks


----------



## MacArther (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, forget trying to ferry planes to Malta, just sit a Carrier next to the island and everything is covered.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 15, 2006)

Why, instead of using the island, would you use an aircraft carrier? Land bases can hold a lot more than aircraft carriers can. The only reason you use an aircraft carrier is project aerial power in an area where you have no airfields. You do not waste time and resource sending a carrier group into a zone that supports airfields large enough to support ample forces, like Malta was.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd send a hammer above Hitler's head so it'll fall down on him and knock some sense into him


----------



## Jabberwocky (Mar 15, 2006)

Supposing that you can't kill of Hitler, Himmler, Georing and Goebbels and September 1939 is inevitable, I'd try and give Germany a very bloody nose in 1939 and stop the whole wrotten 6 years from happening.

1. Push the Polish govenment in 1935 to begin re-equipping their airforce and army. Poland had some good equipment in 1939, it just didn't have enough of it.

1a. Give the airforce the P.24s in 1936-1937 to replace the P.11c and then introduce the P.50 in 1937-1938. Sure, its not much, but look what the Polish airforce did with a handful of superbly trained and dedicated pilots in the P.11c. Replace the PZL P.23 'Karas' with the uprated P.43 with the Bristol Mercury. Make sure the P. 37 'Los' is available in greater numbers as well.

1b. Make sure that production of the 7TP is increased and troops properly trained in their use. The 7TP was far better than the early Panzer I and II and a match for the Panzer III. The 37mm was a good gun. Produce the TKD 40mm armed tank destroyer and the 20mm armed version of the TKS in better numbers as well.


2. Give Poland 12 months notice of German invasion plans. Allow them full mobilisation and readiness for the German attack.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 15, 2006)

give the polish dudes an AK-47 you brought from the future
burn down all the Messerschmitt and Henschel production facilities


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2006)

One Nuclear US Carrier and there is no War...


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jabberwocky said:


> Supposing that you can't kill of Hitler, Himmler, Georing and Goebbels and September 1939 is inevitable, I'd try and give Germany a very bloody nose in 1939 and stop the whole wrotten 6 years from happening.
> 
> 1. Push the Polish govenment in 1935 to begin re-equipping their airforce and army. Poland had some good equipment in 1939, it just didn't have enough of it.
> 
> ...



Good idea...


----------



## MacArther (Mar 15, 2006)

> One Nuclear US Carrier and there is no War...



Yeah, but then theres no Germany... wait, no problem!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 17, 2006)

Ill put down a few things. 
1. A couple of squadrons of F-14s nailing the first wave of pearl harbor and A10s hitting the japanese carriers. 
2. have france shift their military doctrine to bunch up all their tanks in one powerful force, forget building the maginot line, and have them make a lot of D.250 fighters. 
3. Give the wake island defenders radar and more men, oh and a couple SAMs( surface to air missles). 
4. Outfit the russian soldiers with Abrams tanks, apache attack helicopters, and m16 or ak47 assualt rifles. 
Lastly kill hitler and all his cronies. 
my ideas.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Id give Italy nuclear technology, convince Mussolini to join the allies, and then somehow give him power of the entire world using just a 2 litre bottle of coke and a hand grenade. Then we can all live under Italian fascist rule!


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2006)

eliminate the idiots that were in power of the world during the late 30's early 1940's.............all were smucks. no WW 2 eh and then we would not have this forum and also some of us probably would not have been born ............yikes what an illusion


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh NO, not the Two-Litre-Coke-Bottle-of-Doom?!!!

Kiwimac


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> 4. Outfit the russian soldiers with Abrams tanks, apache attack helicopters, and m16 or ak47 assualt rifles.


do you know how evil and communist Stalin is? he's gonna capture Europe and Asia and they will all be communisst under a guy like as evil/more evil than Hitler!


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 18, 2006)

Outfit Hitler with 1948-era aircraft in 1939.

Kiwimac


----------



## delcyros (Mar 18, 2006)

With the technical limitations in mind (no modern tech), I would go to replace Hitler and his Nazi party first! Ohh, not to forget Stalin, the cold war wasn´t inevitable.

If this isn´t possible, accelerate the nuclear weapon program. Germany was way ahead in the early stage of ww2 but Heisenberg succesfully decelerated the program by fighting Diebner. The KM also had some interesting setups for theoretical fusion bombs but they need more time to do so. 
Combine the two stage successor of the V2 with nuke.
Combine V1 with Botuline warhead. 
Game over. (no winners left)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

give everyone a number of nukes that cannot be reverse engineered, and the world will go KABLOOEY!


----------



## Henk (Mar 18, 2006)

I would love to be on the Bismarck to see her glory and her time in death. I would also like to be in a Me-262, Arado 234, Fw-190, Bf-109 in air battles and also in the Battle of Kursk in a Tiger. I would also love to be in a B-17 on a bombing raid over Germany and on the Yamoto to see how this monster looked like and handled in her trials. 

I would not change something in WW2 but way before WW2, the Treaty of Versailles. I would make sure that Germany pay, but also not live like a country from the dark ages. Hitler would not have a grip on the people and something to work on the whole time. Hitler came to power because of the Treaty of Versailles. I think WW2 were something that were like a dog biting someone in the ass for kicking him.

I believe that history repeats it self. It were the allies fault of WW1 who tried to punish Germany, but thus made it just easier for Hitler to come to power and thus the world were back in the shit of war.

Henk


----------



## dutchman (Aug 9, 2013)

If I could go back and make a change, I'd go back to July of 44 and convince Lt. Col. Stauffenberg to put more explosives in the briefcase before the meeting of July 20th. in Rastenburg, East Prussia, Germany. If Hilter had of been killed in that meeting the War would of been over in days.


----------



## Mobius (Aug 9, 2013)

Erich said:


> eliminate the idiots that were in power of the world during the late 30's early 1940's.............all were smucks. no WW 2 eh and then we would not have this forum and also some of us probably would not have been born ............yikes what an illusion


I'll drink to that. A drone strike to take out Clemenceau so as the treaty of Versailles isn't so harsh it is reason to bring Hitler to power and start WWII. Yes, because of the movement of people caused to find mates they might not have we wouldn't have been born. But, that's the price we have to pay for time travel.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree the Versailles Treaty was a disaster and caused WW2.
If I were to make changes, I would give Frank Whittle all the money and technical back up he needed and deserved and have Vampire fighter bombers ready much earlier.(Better than Meteop in my opinion).
I would kick the tank development program in the backside and get Comet / Centurions in service faster.
Kick air development in butt, and get Lancasters in service faster, De Havilland Whirlwinds in greater production, Mosquito's given priority, radial engines given priority for development - Sea Fury etc.
Sack Leigh Mallory and the stupid big wing idea.
Sack Mark Clark - did not do well at Salerno, Anzio or breakout after the break through and dash for Rome.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 11, 2013)

Nothing spectacular: just a Beowulf cluster (all the hardware and all the goodies for a full software installation: manuals, source code, compilers) for the code breakers at Bletchley Park. Maybe I could sneak along a copy of Kiva and the books needed to use it.


----------



## stona (Aug 11, 2013)

Simply give Schlabrendorff and Tresckow a British fuse that actually worked in cold temperatures. The "special", that is British, explosive furnished by the Abwehr (Dohnanyi) would have worked and Hitler would have been killed in a tragic air accident 13th March 1943.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 11, 2013)

I would go much further back than WWII I would go back to about the 1840s and push Otto Von Bismark off a cliff. With no nationalistic bombastic aggressive unification of Germany then the Prussians dont get to start a series of wars that ended up with WWII


----------



## Mobius (Aug 11, 2013)

fastmongrel said:


> I would go much further back than WWII I would go back to about the 1840s and push Otto Von Bismark off a cliff. With no nationalistic bombastic aggressive unification of Germany then the Prussians dont get to start a series of wars that ended up with WWII


Keep going back in time and turn Marshal Blucher around at Waterloo. Then you don't have the other side of those wars either.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 11, 2013)

Mobius said:


> Keep going back in time and turn Marshal Blucher around at Waterloo. Then you don't have the other side of those wars either.



I wouldn't go quite that far back: just far enough back to keep the British, the Austrians, the Prussians, and the Russians from destroying Poland and every republic in Italy.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 11, 2013)

What?? Then we don't get all those cool aeroplanes the Germans built! The British are stuck with the Blenheim and Battle and the Americans have lots of B-18s and early model B-17s - and there is no such thing as a P-51.


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 11, 2013)

Shoot more of the members of the _freikorps_, who were largely responsible for destroying the Republic. Post-ww1, the German Army and security services in general were disloyal to their government to the point of treason.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 11, 2013)

Assuming war was inevitable, and the technologies are more or less set to historical, the critical thing to avoid a prolonged wasr is an early setback for the germans. that means 

1) allies reaching some kingd of agreement with the Soviets for a joint effort in Poland. The poles have to make a choice......go with the Russians, or drown with the Germans.

2) do something about the French command system and their operational doctrine. Mobile formations and a better trained standing army. Talk to the Belgians and if neccessary occupy the place for their own good.

3) Place orders for American equipment early. Secure a ready supply of munitions, ships, aircraft earlier. 

4) rationalize and re-capitalse the French air industry earlier. from 1938 start an intensive pilot training program for rapid expansion of the FAF 

5) Move the reserve divisions to the colonies and get the regulars back to France. 

6) On outbreak of hostilities have your mobilised divisions (none of this post hostilities mobilsation rubbish) advance and fight and destroy the ruhr. Allow British Bombers and fighters to start bombing the bejeezuz out of germany from French bases from the beginning


----------

